# Accessing web through VPS?



## Doaxx (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

New here.

I have VPS with 123-reg. Is it possible to access some websites in UK using the IP assigned to my VPS? Is there a guide for this? thanks


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2014)

Doaxx said:


> Hi,
> 
> New here.
> 
> I have VPS with 123-reg. Is it possible to access some websites in UK using the IP assigned to my VPS? Is there a guide for this? thanks


Welcome to vpsBoard!

123-reg?  What is that?

So you want to use your VPS to proxy through so on the other side in their logs they see your VPS IP instead of your home IP, correct?


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 11, 2014)

These are called VPNs, you can google how to setup a daemon that provides such options for use in your VPS.

OpenVPN (Easy to setup), PPTP (Also easy), IPSEC/IKEv{1|2} (Rather hard) are the usual choices.


----------



## drmike (Jul 11, 2014)

Even easier is sshuttle (if you use Linux)....

You can also set up a proxy... But it MUST be protected by login credentials so not open and found/used by malicious folks...


----------



## Doaxx (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi drmike, that correct. It is for hiding my IP and some websites can tell if you are using Proxy and will block their services if Proxy detected, hence I am going down VPN route using my VPS. Tried installing OpenVPS but keep bumping into errors i.e. folder not found. Tried looking for solutions on google but still can't bypass

cp -rp /usr/share/doc/openvpn-2.2.2/easy-rsa/2.0 /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa

stage: No such file or directory

waiting for 123-reg support to get back to me. Any links on how to install OpenVPN are most welcome. Tried 3 or 4 I found on google but get stuck at above step all the time.

Thanks,


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 11, 2014)

Doaxx said:


> Hi drmike, that correct. It is for hiding my IP and some websites can tell if you are using Proxy and will block their services if Proxy detected, hence I am going down VPN route using my VPS. Tried installing OpenVPS but keep bumping into errors i.e. folder not found. Tried looking for solutions on google but still can't bypass
> 
> cp -rp /usr/share/doc/openvpn-2.2.2/easy-rsa/2.0 /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa
> 
> ...


Easy RSA is no longer distributed alongside OpenVPN, you can get it off their github repo (https://github.com/OpenVPN/easy-rsa)

A little Googling should've told you this, though.


----------



## raj (Jul 11, 2014)

Google for ourselves?  That's preposterous!!


----------



## Doaxx (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Wintereise, yes I did come across it and after instalingeasy rsa I still got the same error. Just found another similar tutorial so will try that. I am also waiting for a qoute from ISP for the job. thanks all for your help.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok it seems like you're trying to install OpenVPN itself.  

If it's only going to be you, or just a few people, then just use OpenVPN-AS.

http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/docs/admin-guides/123-how-to-install-openvpn-as-software.html

It's a simpler install process and gets the job done for a VPN server for a small amount of people.


----------



## clownjugglar (Jul 11, 2014)

If all you want is web access, why not just use simple SSH tunneling? PuTTY on windows makes it dead simple (plenty of guides with pictures). Linux isn't much harder.

I am doing it now, with my CatalystHost VPS.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 11, 2014)

drmike said:


> 123-reg?  What is that?


Not a 1-man show. 123-reg is a very large UK domain registrar owned by Host Europe Group (which is Europe's equivalent of an EIG.. .HostEurope was purchased by a private equity group last summer for US $671 million)

//end thread hijack.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 11, 2014)

Use an ssh tunnel, but depending on your current setup will determine the exact commands.

What OS are you running?


----------



## rstonehouse (Jul 12, 2014)

If just wanting to browse the web you should be fine using dynamic tunnelling via SSH.

This should not require anything more than the standard SSH server on your VPS.

(but if you want to stream something then you would probably be better with setting up OpenVPN)

Here is a guide for windows using PuTTY

http://blog.ashurex.com/2012/03/15/creating-ssh-proxy-tunnel-putty/

If using linux

  ssh -D 1234 <myvps>

and then configure your web browser to use a SOCKS proxy on port 1234 on IP 127.0.0.1 (which is your local machine)

The only thing you have to be careful of is that DNS resolution is done on your VPS and not on your local machine

If using Firefox visit about:config and set "network.proxy.socks_remote_dns"


----------



## pravint (Jul 17, 2014)

Use any vpn software and you will be able to browse the site.


----------



## definedcode (Jul 18, 2014)

If you want to install VPN software easily you can use an automated installer like this: https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 19, 2014)

OpenVPN tutorial: 

Proxy tutorial 1: 

Proxy tutorial 2:


----------



## MannDude (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm also a fan of SShuttle, found here: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle  Basically a VPN/SSH Tunnel hybird. Just a quick / easy setup.


----------



## peetscott (Jul 25, 2014)

You can also use a dante proxy server:

http://jeff.robbins.ws/reference/dante-socks-proxy-config


----------

